# Tips on how to approach a Java Fern rescape



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

I think Spider Wood is the best type of wood in general. Gives a lot of interest as it is branchy, and the varying thickness of the pieces means you can have different sizes of epiphyte on the wood.
It's also pretty easy to get a good flow using Spider Wood as it will direct you with where its branches point'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshwater1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Opare said:


> I think Spider Wood is the best type of wood in general. Gives a lot of interest as it is branchy, and the varying thickness of the pieces means you can have different sizes of epiphyte on the wood.
> It's also pretty easy to get a good flow using Spider Wood as it will direct you with where its branches point'
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Good idea. I like spider wood myself. Now I just have to find the right pieces. Crazy Aquatic Studio on eBay sells some nice pieces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

I find buying stuff in person is probably easier to get really good pieces, but I know that can be difficult.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshwater1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Opare said:


> I find buying stuff in person is probably easier to get really good pieces, but I know that can be difficult.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very true. If I was to buy online, I'm interested in these pieces, as I'd pick 2 of the 3:























Are there any notable spider wood sellers on this forum by chance? Otherwise, I'll most likely buy online or try to find some pieces at a pet store. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

How big are those pieces. That seems very expensive.


----------



## freshwater1 (Nov 24, 2016)

houseofcards said:


> How big are those pieces. That seems very expensive.



























Here are the sizes. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

That's expensive. 

Looking at the tank you referenced and your tank, personally I wouldn't go with spider wood. With all those plants most of the interesting parts of the spiderwood you probably won't see that much of. I think you really need wood branches that will stick out through all the plants. That's what was done in the 1st tank you showed, it's also what I did with my fern dominated scape, below:


----------



## freshwater1 (Nov 24, 2016)

houseofcards said:


> That's expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the tank you referenced and your tank, personally I wouldn't go with spider wood. With all those plants most of the interesting parts of the spiderwood you probably won't see that much of. I think you really need wood branches that will stick out through all the plants. That's what was done in the 1st tank you showed, it's also what I did with my fern dominated scape, below:




Awesome tank! What type of driftwood did you use? Did you use some driftwood stumps? I see that you have some rocks in there too. I've heard that manzanita is a popular choice for various aquascapes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks yes, it's manzanita. There are no stumps just branches pushed into the substrate. There are some rocks covered in moss making a border between the substrate in the back and the sand. They also assist in holding up some of the branches.


----------



## freshwater1 (Nov 24, 2016)

houseofcards said:


> Thanks yes, it's manzanita. There are no stumps just branches pushed into the substrate. There are some rocks covered in moss making a border between the substrate in the back and the sand. They also assist in holding up some of the branches.




Okay, just one last question for you. Where did you get the manzanita driftwood? Did you get it from a specific provider, a pet store, or from a member of this forum? Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I actually have a bunch of different size pieces, I've sold plenty of stuff here and elsewhere. If you want I can PM you some pieces I have and if you want any just let me know and I'll come up with a price. You can see some of my listings for plants in my for sale thread here

I have some spiderwood for sale too, but I think your better off with the branches.


----------



## freshwater1 (Nov 24, 2016)

This tank won't quite look the same as the reference photo that I posted in the first post, but there will be nice contrast and plenty of Java Fern. Trident, Needle/Narrow, and Windelov! Plus plenty of Anubias and a Buce clump. I also have a bunch of manzanita on the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

What I would do is leave the crypts in the midground, pull them all across the back and drop in a long piece of wood so it looks like a fallen log. Don't lay it straight across the back but angle it somewhat. Attach a bunch of java fern to it and see what you get in a month?


----------



## freshwater1 (Nov 24, 2016)

ichy said:


> What I would do is leave the crypts in the midground, pull them all across the back and drop in a long piece of wood so it looks like a fallen log. Don't lay it straight across the back but angle it somewhat. Attach a bunch of java fern to it and see what you get in a month?




I was thinking of concentrating the manzanita slightly off center, and then Crypts, Dwarf Sag, and some small Echinodorus can rule the sides. That way, it will be easier to clean the glass, and the Java Fern could serve as a focal point. There won't be as many Crypts in the tank as my tank currently has, but I'll still save quite a few. Anubias and Buce will be on the lower levels of the driftwood--not as highly elevated as the Java Fern. Once the driftwood is soaked, I'll try out a few different positions for the manzanita. This scape should be a fun one to experiment with!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

you've got a great start just tweak it a little.

fyi...once those crypts get goig they will turn into a jungle!


----------



## freshwater1 (Nov 24, 2016)

ichy said:


> you've got a great start just tweak it a little.
> 
> 
> 
> fyi...once those crypts get goig they will turn into a jungle!




Thanks! I'm hoping for the right balance between jungle and aquascape. I've always found that Anubias and Java Fern adds some order to the tank. 

Hopefully I can get the Crypt nurii to spread eventually. It's a nice little plant. Very slow, but very colorful. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

Wow loving the looks! Very pretty tank will be following!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshwater1 (Nov 24, 2016)

sharambil said:


> Wow loving the looks! Very pretty tank will be following!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks, I'll create a tank thread for it in coming days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

K cool!


----------



## freshwater1 (Nov 24, 2016)

I don't believe I have the post threshold to post a tank thread yet, but with everyone's help, I was able to create a pretty nice scape. It is not done, and certainly doesn't have as much Java Fern as I thought it would have a month ago, but there is a nice mix of plants. I'm still waiting on Needle Leaf Java Fern and Apple Leaf Buce. Once the scape is complete, there will be three different types of Java Fern: Trident, Needle Leaf, and Thor's Hammer. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cininohio (Jan 13, 2016)

I love it!


----------

